
Three reasons that prevented me from shipping product - eekay
https://www.shipharder.com/three-reasons-that-prevented-shipping-product/
======
azhenley
Feedback: There are 3 different pop ups covering the content on mobile (2
asking me to subscribe and 1 asking for feedback). Only one can be completely
removed. Please don’t do this! I then navigated to another page and got a 4th
pop up asking if the page contained what I expected.

~~~
eekay
Thanks for your feedback. It's these kind of bs mistakes that cost me honest
visits

I punished the responsible tool and only 1 field shows on mobile now. Tyvm

